# Jung-Model Cara Delevingne will Rolle bei "Shades of Grey"



## Backed (11 Aug. 2013)

Erst vor wenigen Tagen wurde bekannt, dass Model Cara Delevingne (20) ihren Vertrag mit dem schwedischen Modeunternehmen H&M verloren hat. Grund sollen die Drogengerüchte um die Britin gewesen sein. Delevingne lässt sich nicht aus der Bahn werfen. Sie bemüht sich nun um einen Hollywood-Job: Die 20-Jährige soll für eine Nebenrolle in der Verfilmung des Erotik-Bestsellers "Shades of Grey" vorgesprochen haben, meldet die britische Tageszeitung "The Sun".

Die Blondine hat angeblich gar nicht so schlechte Karten, vor allem im Anbetracht der Dinge, dass sie mit der Regisseurin des Streifens, Samantha Taylor-Johnson (46) befreundet ist. "Cara liegt ganz vorne im Rennen. Sie will diesen Part unbedingt und hatte schon immer betont, dass sie als Schauspielerin Karriere machen und ernstgenommen werden möchte. Sie liebte ihre kleine Rolle in 'Anna Karenina' an der Seite von Keira Knightley im letzten Jahr - also war schnell klar, dass sie zur 'Shades of Grey'-Audition geht", wird ein Vertrauter des Stars vom Blatt zitiert.

Delevingne soll erstmals durch US-Regisseur Joe Wright, mit dem sie bei "Anna Karenina" zusammengearbeitet hatte, vom Casting für den Erotik-Film gehört haben. Ursprünglich war nämlich Wright selbst für die Regie von "Shades of Grey" vorgesehen, der Job ging kurzfristig doch an Taylor-Johnson. "Cara ist aber eine gute Freundin von Sams Ehemann Aaron Taylor-Johnson, also stehen die Zeichen gut, dass sie die ersehnte Rolle in dem Film bekommt. Außerdem ist sie momentan so etwas wie eine globale Ikone", berichtet die Quelle weiter.

Der Film "Shades of Grey" (Originaltitel: "Fifty Shades of Grey") basiert auf der gleichnamigen Erotik-SM-Trilogie von E.L. James, die sich nach wie vor hartnäckig in den Bestsellerlisten hält.



 

Quelle: N24, dpa


----------

